

Concert Cellist Hooks Her Brain Up To Speakers To Create New Music - FleursDuMal
http://www.businessinsider.com/cellist-katinka-kleijn-plays-with-her-brain-2014-10

======
mtinkerhess
More in-depth article at [http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/katinka-kleijn-
daniel-d...](http://www.chicagoreader.com/chicago/katinka-kleijn-daniel-
dehaan-ryan-ingebritsen-cello-brain-wave-eeg/Content?oid=8417453)

The unit they're using is the EPOC Neuroheadset.

